# NISA / Chris Hoy Velodrome, Glasgow - May 2011



## BenCooper (Nov 27, 2011)

The Commonwealth Games are coming to Glasgow in 2014, and as usual with these big things it means lots of construction - existing venues are being reused a lot, but we're also getting a big new sports arena - the National Indoor Sports Arena and the Chris Hoy Velodrome.





Construction of the main structure is mostly complete, so I thought it was a good time to go along for a first look. This is the NISA, which will have a hydraulically-operated 200m running track (not sure exactly what that means) and 5,000 seats.









Next door, connected by a "hub" with the facilities, is the velodrome, which will have a 250m high-banked track and 2,000 seats.













What's that you say? Overhead gantries? I don't mind if I do 

















That's it. At the moment it's just a shell, but it'll be worth some repeat visits when it's a bit further along...


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for this, some excellent photos too, appreicate your hard work...thank you


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 28, 2011)

They say our country is in financial difficulty but they are prepared to throw money round like this??? 

Disgraceful!

Good pix matey! You can't have light painted a venue that big so how did you get those lit???


----------



## BenCooper (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers  Tehey left all the lights on!

Oh, and yes, it is costing quite a bit of money. But Glasgow's Commonwealth Games are costing about 1/20th what the London Olympics are costing, and the cost isn't being spread around the taxpayers of the rest of the country, so it could be a lot worse...


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 28, 2011)

Thing is though, we've just built a velodrome for the olympics!!! Why another?

Good shots though


----------



## BenCooper (Dec 1, 2011)

Um, because Glasgow is at the other end of the country?

I don't mind in the slightest them building it - in fact it's going to be ready well in advance and they're going to let the public use it.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow beautiful photography as usual! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ditto what UrbanX say...lovely shots


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> They say our country is in financial difficulty but they are prepared to throw money round like this???
> 
> Disgraceful!
> 
> Good pix matey! You can't have light painted a venue that big so how did you get those lit???



Scotland can do what the hell they want if it produces buildings like this!!

Nice one Ben, looks great


----------



## glass (Dec 2, 2011)

Great photos, is it derelict already?


----------



## BenCooper (Dec 2, 2011)

Um, no - it's not even finished yet.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the shots of the ducting in the roof, reminds me of when they built the place I work.


----------



## Spiritwalker (Dec 4, 2011)

Is that the big one opposite Celtic Park?


----------



## BenCooper (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, that's the place...


----------



## Andymacg (Dec 5, 2011)

top pictures again Ben


makes you realise how big it is going to be.When compared to the volvo dumptrucks in some of the pictures


----------

